# Ball Park Value - 1982 JCM800 4104



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi:

I am thinking about parting with my Marshall JCM 800. I was wondering if anyone on the forums could give me a ballpark idea what it might be worth.

I think it is a 1982 JCM 800 model 4104 50w 2x12 combo.

The serial number is 13350P. It has two Celestion G12-65 12" 15ohm speakers.

This model has over/under Low/High inputs, Pre, Master, Treble, Middle, Bass, Presence, a square red jewel light, and two toggle switches for power and standby.

The tolex (Black) is in excellent shape, with no tears, and only minor marking. All the hardware (knobs, strap, side handles) are present and in good shape. The grillecloth is also undamaged, and the logo is intact.

The power tubes are Sovtek EL-34's, and the amp is in good working order. I love this amp. It's just too loud to be of use to me in my basement with a 7month old baby in the house.

Any insight or input would be appreciated, I defer to Great Old Ones here for wisdom.

:smilie_flagge17:
Bry


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm sure *al3d* will be along any minute now to tell you how much he thinks it's worth :banana:

In any event, I've seen some go for as much as $1000 US. Many would go for something less than that I suspect....


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here's a current 4104 for sale...

http://paulsboutique.ca/index.php?id=20090616184214

i just sold my 4010 vertical input canadian model for $850.00...and mine was supposedly the most sought after model...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if it's too loud, perhaps buy an attenuator?


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

*Marshall value?*

I would say anywhere from $8 to $10 Canadian, but I'll give you $20, and I'll even pay shipping!

Tongue planted firmly in cheek.
Regards


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

I saw a similar model on The Gear Page fetch, I believe, $750 including shipping and PayPal included (at least that was the asking price the seller eventually dropped down to). Those are US dollars, of course.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm just guessing, but I'd say $1k-1.5K.

If that head was in a head box (2204), it should easily get over a grand. Problem, as always, if finding the right buyer who has the money.
and, of course, how fast you want to sell it.


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a 4010, you know vertical inputs etc...1x12..I thought about selling it a couple of years ago, I took it to a small gtr show in Van that I happen to be wking at, just to see if I could let it go...got offered 900$ after demoing it I wouldn't let it go, a hundred or 2 more and I would have had to say goodbye, the only small box Marshall I would consider...in good shape, non mod..9-1200 would be modest.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> I'm sure *al3d* will be along any minute now to tell you how much he thinks it's worth :banana:
> 
> In any event, I've seen some go for as much as $1000 US. Many would go for something less than that I suspect....


I wouldn't go by one person's opinion. And eBay is a bit screwy sometimes. Why not contact a few stores such at the 12th Fret. They usually have a pretty decent idea of what something is worth. Tell them you were thinking of consigning it with them and ask them what they think they could get for it. Then use that price as a guide.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> here's a current 4104 for sale...
> 
> http://paulsboutique.ca/index.php?id=20090616184214
> 
> i just sold my 4010 vertical input canadian model for $850.00...and mine was supposedly the most sought after model...



Same here, sold my 4104 early last year to a fellow canuck in the 850$ range.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I would say between $850 - $1000. The one at Paul's Boutique is way overpriced


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey:

Thanks to everyone for their input.

Prior to posting, I spoke to a store about consignment, and their number was a bit disappointing, so I came here for a second opinion. 

There seems to be a pretty wide spread on price, and FWIW, the store value is in the spread.

I think I have decided to get a reputable amp tech to go over it, get an appraisal, and then maybe put it up FS here first and see if there are any takers.

:smilie_flagge17:
B


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

$800 - $1000

I sold mine and 1983 4104 for $800.


----------

